# How To Fit New Crystal On Cwc G10



## andycups (Mar 24, 2008)

I have just bought a CWC G10, 1985 model, it has a couple of minor problems, the dial looks like it has slipped down inside the case, the bit where it says Swiss cant be read because it too far down and there is a gap at top

Also the plastic crystal has a couple of chips and cracks, I have heard you can get a crystal from Silverman's for Â£6.99 + Â£2 postage. And it needs a new battery, the one that is in works but second hand jumps 3 seconds at a time sometimes which I think indicates low battery? although might just be wrong one?

Has anybody any advise as to how crystal is swapped and how much it would cost to have it all sorted out?

Thanks Andy


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi,

You need a watchmaker with a AF or Bergeon crystal lift...

item 350944007109


----------



## andycups (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, any thoughts on the watch face slipping down slightly? could it be a spacer missing from movement?


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

If the dial is loose it could be the dial feet torn off.

As for the glass it pushes out from the inside if you can take the movement out that is, have a good look at the dial at the same time.

New glass pushes in from the front, ebay sells the glass presses.


----------



## andycups (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, I've sent an e-mail to silvermans for a price for acrylic glass, I think I will take it to a jeweller to replace, and sort out dial. it doesn't seem loose I've given it a good shake and taken battery out and tried moving the movement, but that doesn't move either?


----------

